# softening stiff clothes?



## Woodpecker

I have several brand new pants that I need to soften before I wear them. I have washed them three times and they are still stiff. Help please! tyia


----------



## Woodpecker

No one has any ideas?


----------



## r93000

Have you tried vinegar? My hubby likes starched jeans, so I'm doing the reverse


----------



## Woodpecker

I did try a ton of that in the rinse. Mabey I should just keep washing and rinsing with vinger?


----------



## r93000

I guess they would soften up eventually. I'm sorry I don't have any better ideas. What type of material- denim? I'll ask around with some other groups.


----------



## Woodpecker

They are cotton/polyester. Thanks for asking around!


----------



## p1gg1e

You might try some calgon with a warm+ water setting. If they are mostly polyester it may just be the pants are stiff.


----------



## Woodpecker

p1gg1e said:


> You might try some calgon with a warm+ water setting. If they are mostly polyester it may just be the pants are stiff.


Thanks i will try this! I have several old pants that are not stiff.


----------



## r93000

So far the poll shows: about 10 more suggestions of vinegar; 2 suggestions of dryer balls; 1 suggestion to use woolite; and 1 suggestion to hang on the line on a VERY windy day 

I think the Calgon sounds like a great idea!


----------



## Woodpecker

Thanks! Sounds like vinger is more popular than I thought. Woolite sounds good too.


----------



## Woodpecker

I also read to ad half a cup of salt to the rinse. Another tip I read wash to wash them with a cup of non fat dry milk in warm water. Next time it is really windy I will hang them out.


----------



## ErinP

Dreamy said:


> I have several brand new pants that I need to soften before I wear them. I have washed them three times and they are still stiff. Help please! tyia


My daughter (7) is at the age where she's collecting rocks and they all end up in her pockets. I usually forget to check them, so invariably I wash her rocks along with her jeans. 
They seem to be getting softer...


----------



## Woodpecker

ErinP said:


> My daughter (7) is at the age where she's collecting rocks and they all end up in her pockets. I usually forget to check them, so invariably I wash her rocks along with her jeans.
> They seem to be getting softer...


Lol. If all else fails I will try that!


----------



## Ninn

try washing and drying them with a pair of sneakers.


----------



## Woodpecker

Good idea Ninn thanks!


----------



## Woodpecker

I tried Calgon today and I hung them out on the line where it was semi windy. They are much softer. Great idea p1gg1e!:rock:


----------



## nodak3

My son used to call cotton/poly jeans cast iron jeans. Said they just stayed stiff til they wore out. HMM--glad the wind helped!


----------



## shellberry69

Someone said to me to soak your clothes in mostly fabric softener and a little bit of water overnight and then wash as normal I'm going to give it a try


----------

